# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Tranh gỗ trên CNC Sên cam.

## vanlam1102

Làm máy được hơn 2 tháng rồi mà giờ e mới làm liều cho em nó chạy gỗ.
Bát mã lụm dc ở trên mạng. tấm gỗ khổ 600x300 đục sâu 10mm.
Mất hơn 8 tiếng đồng hồ, chạy bằng spindle maktec ồn khỏi chê.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, solero, writewin

----------


## biết tuốt

Bác không phá thô à? Máy chạy động cơ gì vậy? Step sevor ? Bác

----------


## vanlam1102

máy e chạy step 5 pha mặt bích 86. phá thô đi tốc độ có nhanh hơn không bác. e không rành về chạm gỗ cho lắm.

----------


## biết tuốt

phá thô dùng dao end mil phi 6 , phá bớt phần thừa đi , thì lúc phay tinh đỡ hại mũi , hại máy

----------


## Nam CNC

Điêu khắc gỗ không phá thô chẳng sao miễn là lưỡi dao đủ cao để cắt, dàn khung phải cứng , dao phải ngon. Nặng nề nhất là bước dao đầu tiên vì em ấy ăn vào gỗ nguyên cây. Các bác tìm cách gì đó đi thô bước dao đầu tiên cho con dao điêu khắc nó nhẹ dao thôi thì bước thứ 2 cứ chạy bình thường...  Em thì đi bước đầu tốc độ chậm lại hoặc đi theo kiểu hạ bậc theo chiều cao Z.... là ban đầu set Z lên cao 1 đoạn cho chạy tinh 1 đường dao đầu tiên, sau đó hạ 1 bậc nữa và lần 3 cho chạy đúng Z=0 thôi.


        Con dao điêu khắc nó hay gãy ngay đầu mũi thôi, vấn đề có chạy thô hay không thô thì mũi dao vẫn chạy bao nhiêu đó , ăn bấy nhiêu đó vật liệu thôi , do đó chạy gỗ thì lưỡi dao đủ cao là em chơi tuốt , nhưng phải nhớ máy phải đủ độ cứng vững , dao phải ngon và spindle phải mạnh..... như vậy các bác tiết kiệm biết bao nhiêu thời gian.

----------


## vanlam1102

> Điêu khắc gỗ không phá thô chẳng sao miễn là lưỡi dao đủ cao để cắt, dàn khung phải cứng , dao phải ngon. Nặng nề nhất là bước dao đầu tiên vì em ấy ăn vào gỗ nguyên cây. Các bác tìm cách gì đó đi thô bước dao đầu tiên cho con dao điêu khắc nó nhẹ dao thôi thì bước thứ 2 cứ chạy bình thường...  Em thì đi bước đầu tốc độ chậm lại hoặc đi theo kiểu hạ bậc theo chiều cao Z.... là ban đầu set Z lên cao 1 đoạn cho chạy tinh 1 đường dao đầu tiên, sau đó hạ 1 bậc nữa và lần 3 cho chạy đúng Z=0 thôi.
> 
> 
>         Con dao điêu khắc nó hay gãy ngay đầu mũi thôi, vấn đề có chạy thô hay không thô thì mũi dao vẫn chạy bao nhiêu đó , ăn bấy nhiêu đó vật liệu thôi , do đó chạy gỗ thì lưỡi dao đủ cao là em chơi tuốt , nhưng phải nhớ máy phải đủ độ cứng vững , dao phải ngon và spindle phải mạnh..... như vậy các bác tiết kiệm biết bao nhiêu thời gian.


Dạ, bước đầu tiên e cho chạy với tốc độ 50% hoặc chậm hơn, hết đường chạy đầu thì e tăng lại lên 100%.
máy e thì không dc cứng vững cho lắm, e dể gia tốc 400 bằng mắt thường vẫn thấy e nó rung.

----------


## solero

Đấy các bác cứ tính toán cao quá cuối cùng như em mãi máy chả chạy được. Còn như bác vanlam làm máy đơn giản, chạy ra sản phẩm ầm ầm.

----------


## vanquy

bác share em bộ mã đáo cho em với

----------


## vanlam1102

> bác share em bộ mã đáo cho em với


Của bác đây ^^,
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ck...g-1180-600.rar

----------

biết tuốt

----------

